# DW Yes or No RX-9 Concept



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes from us


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks a lot like the Fiat/Abarth 124 concept drawings for the coupe. Exact same flowing roofline. 

This looks stunning and love the yellow also.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

That looks great, definite yes.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Take my money


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

100% yes.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! A 3 door car!, that looks fab, but if it has the wanky engine will it not be an oil burning pig and worth £2 after 3 years?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not keen on the front end but rest is ok


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Deniance said:


> Wow! A 3 door car!, that looks fab, but if it has the wanky engine will it not be an oil burning pig and worth £2 after 3 years?


I've got my eye on what they do here too.

The prices of RX-8's are insane! a mate is selling a mint 04 plate, 65,000k 231bhp and he wants a grand for it! 
That's so much car. I looked on Autotrader and a similar 06 plate one was up that looked amazing for £1100....then I saw the tax cost  An eye popping £505 :wall: no thank you Mr Tax Man. Would make a great track car though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DarrylB said:


> I've got my eye on what they do here too.
> 
> The prices of RX-8's are insane! a mate is selling a mint 04 plate, 65,000k 231bhp and he wants a grand for it!
> That's so much car. I looked on Autotrader and a similar 06 plate one was up that looked amazing for £1100....then I saw the tax cost  An eye popping £505 :wall: no thank you Mr Tax Man. Would make a great track car though.


The RX9 looks really good.

Buy an earlier RX8 before the large tax band came in.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> The RX9 looks really good.
> 
> Buy an earlier RX8 before the large tax band came in.


Yeah, my mates '04 plate is around the £280 tax bracket if my memory serves me.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oooooph that's loverly in the words of Greg Wallace.

Really nicely proportioned and wheels fill the arches well, even the colour is stunning


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the looks are jaw dropping sexy, guess it depends on what they do to the engine as the old one was a disaster


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DarrylB said:


> I've got my eye on what they do here too.
> 
> The prices of RX-8's are insane! a mate is selling a mint 04 plate, 65,000k 231bhp and he wants a grand for it!
> That's so much car. I looked on Autotrader and a similar 06 plate one was up that looked amazing for £1100....then I saw the tax cost  An eye popping £505 :wall: no thank you Mr Tax Man. Would make a great track car though.


Because the engine needs rebuilding by then, hence loads of dirt cheap ones around 45k lol


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like Mazda are coming back to form  Yes from me


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

think it looks stunning, mazda just need to put customers on a compulsory rotary course!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Not keen on the front end but rest is ok


Same for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes please

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh yeah!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes please! Just hope this one has a half decent engine.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

That looks great


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

The front initially strikes me as mustang but could just be the angle but overall that's a big yes 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

According to form Mazda have patented a 2 rotor turbo edition of this engine, not for speed but for economy and better emissions. I loved my RX8 when I owned it but couldn't afford the rebuild. I'd own another in a heartbeat. The pub storied about oil are ridiculous. It's not a piston engine so can't be treated as such, it's designed to burn oil by design.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yorkie194 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've had several new Audi and VWs over the years that have burned significantly more oil than all three of the RX8's I've owned...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nice, be nice if they chucked a 3.0 400hp lump under the bonnet.


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, that's a yes from me ! :driver:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

danwel said:


> Take my money


And mine.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Not keen on the front end but rest is ok


A laguna front splitter, and some blue angel eyes will transform it!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks like a BMW Z4


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

hobbs182 said:


> The front initially strikes me as mustang but could just be the angle but overall that's a big yes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's it was trying to think what it reminded me of. And from the side view the front from the windscreen forward looks like a bmw m4.

Still really like it, so yes


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Love this! Side on it's got a bit of AMG GT in it I think, it's about time Mazda relaunched the RX, the 7 and 8 were both stonkers and I'm hoping with a nice revvy rotary it'll be a cracking car.


----------

